# Phenom 1095T, wont start



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Everything was working fine and then but then i decided i needed more CPU power for BF4 (instead of the Athlon II X4 CPU on 3,2 GHz i had installed) so i installed a Phenom II 1095T, got bluescreen and couldnt get to log in screen, so in my confusion i tried to overclock the CPU in bios, i set the volt to 1,425 from 1,4 and the clock speed to 4,0 GHz from 3,5 nothing happened when i saved changes and restarted, got black screen, restarted again, still a black screen.. on the 5th restart (its like a pattern, every time i have tried it since it has only started on the 3-6 try) i got to the log in screen and without a BSOD(!!) logged in and checked HWMonitor.. 












and my OC tool..









it went from 0,8 to 1,6 GHz back and forth, it might be lying i though and went into BF4 test range and i only got 30 FPS on medium when i get 50 with the 3,2 GHz Athlon




What do i do in this situation..?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First, reset the Bios to Default and see if you have any problems.
If you want to OC, do it manually. Built-in OC utilities are not reliable.
PC Specs & age?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

But i did do it manualy in bios
2ndly, Will try to clear cmos and come back


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

shouldn't use overclocking tuner or any software, it should be done in the BIOS.

You need to reset the cmos, your settings must have been far too high.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, there is no such thing as a 1095T, though it is fairly common for sytem BIOS and many software monitors to misread a 1090T. Confirm the 13 digit chip identifier on the face of the CPU (should be HDT90ZFBK6DGR).



> i installed a Phenom II 1095T, got bluescreen and couldnt get to log in screen, so in my confusion i tried to overclock the CPU in bios


I have to ask, why are you trying to overclock a system which is already running unstable?


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

gcavan said:


> First of all, there is no such thing as a 1095T, though it is fairly common for sytem BIOS and many software monitors to misread a 1090T. Confirm the 13 digit chip identifier on the face of the CPU (should be HDT90ZFBK6DGR).
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask, why are you trying to overclock a system which is already running unstable?


well it worked didnt it?, i could get to the log in screen after...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

knibis said:


> well it worked didnt it?, i could get to the log in screen after...


Not particularly well. :smile:


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

I cleared CMOS (changed the jumper between pin 1-2 and 2-3 and back after 10 seconds) but now i get blackscreen, just a black screen


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs & age?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


If the +12V (11.821V) reading in the first post are correct, the PSU is a good candidate for problems.
Running that low can easily cause damage.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

What do i do next?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The psu could be on its way out with the 12v being low, but according to your screenshot of overclocking tuner you set your cpu to run at 8000MHz or 8GHz doing that could have completley destroyed the cpu.

open up your case and look for any burn marks and use your nose to smell if there is any burning.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Tyree asked twice for specs. Not to read his mind, but there could be a compatibility problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah sorry never seen that.

OP we need to know your full specs.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

So i cleared cmos and performed battery thing were you take out and replace it and it worked, now i got back to were i was before, i get to log in screen every 5th try when i start the pc.. btw i know the clear Cmos was done correctly as the date and time had changed in bios.. but my pc still says the speed is 0,8 ghz (even at launch, were i see i screen were it says click f2 for bios it also says cpu speed 0,8 ghz), i manage to get on to the web and to the page fossiltoys.com there it says 4,0 ghz, in battlefield 4 i get much worse result and fps than my athlon still...
I have overclocked a little in bios since cmos clear but it still shows a clock speed of 0,8 ghz at the startupscreen (the place where there is shown clickable options like f2 = bios etc..)


Specs,

Asrock n68c-s uccASRock > N68C-S UCC

6 GB ddr3 ram, 1,6 ghz

Radeon hd7970

Windows 7 64-bit

Stock athlon cpu fan, it ha been shown a low temperatur still when i oced to 4,0 ghz in bios..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 1095T is a Thuban Amd cpu you need to Flash the BIOS in order for it to work properly.
You need to stop trying to overclock it because at present until you flash the BIOS to version 1.10 or 1.40 it will never work properly regardless of trying to overclock.

reset the BIOS back to normal, flash the BIOS then see if it works normal then you can attempt to overclock

ASRock > N68C-S UCC


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

knibis said:


> Specs,
> 
> Asrock n68c-s ucc
> 
> ...


Brand & Model of the PSU?
Brand/specs of the 6GB of RAM and how many sticks? 
RAM should be in matched pairs to avoid problems.
Brand of the 7970?
If you intend to OC, you need an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

2 sticks, 2 brands ,but no problem with my last cpu , both ddr3

About the fan i cant even get the same fps as my athlon 635 on bf4 with the 1095 underclocked to 3,2 ghz (which is the same level i have in athlon)so i doubt its the fan thats problemo

My psu is corsair tx650

Gpu brand.. powercoler


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Unsupported processor. Asrock N68C-S UCC officially supports procs with up to 95w TDP only which will exclude the 1090/1095T. You may get others to work, but will most likely be unstable at best.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Unsupported processor. Asrock N68C-S UCC officially supports procs with up to 95w TDP only which will exclude the 1090/1095T. You may get others to work, but will most likely be unstable at best.


When i got it it was said to work... what now?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Now you would need to install a compatible CPU.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

are you sure?, it said on the motherboard page that it supported 6core phenom

"supports upp to 95w"


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

btw saw now that it is a 1090t and not a 1095.... -_- not sure if it is black edition though


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

See the CPU Support list here:
ASRock > N68C-S UCC

The board does indeed have BIOS support for some of the Phenom II 6 core, but only those with TDP of 95 watt, which are the 1035T, 1045T and the 95w version of the 1055T. Note also, upper end quads such as the 955 and 965 are also not supported.

Re Black Edition: 1090T was released only in the Black version. To confirm, find the chip identifier number on the face of the processor or on the green seal tape of the retail box.
on-chip identifier: HDT90ZFBK6DGR
retail box seal - HDT90ZFBGRBOX


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

So buying a new MB is the only option?

but how come its actually working to run my PC with this motherboard then, why am i writing this right now with the 1090T BE...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

As I said, the 1090T is not officially supported. It, and other processors not listed on the support list may work, and may work perfectly, but if it doesn't or if it runs unstable, there is really not much you may do.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If a CPU is not on the Mobo's CPU support list, it will most likely not work.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Hello, Buy a new mb?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you either buy a motherboard that supports it or get a cpu that works on your board.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably the best option, and the only option if you wish to fully utilize and/or overclock the 1090T

Have you attempted to downclock the proc? Try setting the clock multiplier from within system BIOS. Start with x10 or x 12 and work up from there.
X14 should give a CPU speed of 2.8GHz -equivalent to a 1055T


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

But why does it say 0,8 ghz when i had it downclocked to 3,0 ghz, and why does it say 0,8 ghz when i have it overclocked..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because the cpu isn't compatible with the board so its not working properly.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

ok, i checked the CPU suppoert list on my motherboard and you are right, 

but still i was reading at the top-right corner in this page(under where it says "since BIOS")..... what is that? can it mean that i can get it to work if i just update my bios?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

knibis said:


> ok, i checked the CPU suppoert list on my motherboard and you are right,
> 
> but still i was reading at the top-right corner in this page(under where it says "since BIOS")..... what is that? can it mean that i can get it to work if i just update my bios?


As I said earlier you need to flash your BIOS to the latest version for it to work. If you cant get the computer to work then you cant flash the BIOS without using a cpu that does work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When reading my link, don't confuse
Alan Norton the writer with Peter Norton the AV guy: 10 common mistakes you should avoid when flashing your BIOS - TechRepublic


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

cant find any downloadable stuff here on BIOS update...

how do u update your particular BIOS (btw is update flashing) ?

Will that work for my 1090T


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

No matter what BIOS is installed, there is no official support for the 1090T.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

knibis said:


> how do u update your particular BIOS (btw is update flashing) ?


Instructions to flash/Update the Bios will be in the Mobo manual and/or on the Mobo manufacturer's site.
Yes, updating/flashing a Bios is the same thing.



knibis said:


> Will that work for my 1090T


Highly doubtful.



Tyree said:


> If a CPU is not on the Mobo's CPU support list, it will most likely not work.





gcavan said:


> No matter what BIOS is installed, there is no official support for the 1090T.





greenbrucelee said:


> well you either buy a motherboard that supports it or get a cpu that works on your board.


----------



## knibis (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, i need to stop beeing so stubborn  gonna get a new mb this week, possible under ca.60£ ?


----------

